# How long are your mice lifes ?



## tom95 (Apr 1, 2010)

How long do your mice live ?
I read some posts topics about your British show mice lines, you often use inbreeds (if it's not true you can improve me).
Do your show mice lines with often using inbreeds impact on age of the mice - when they die ?
I know that not all breeders keep breed mice all their life, but for sure you've got your the most favorite mouse or mice which are living with you all their life or you know when mice died from other fanciers. 
How often do your mice get cancer and in what age - young, very old ?

Hope you will deliver me some knowledg eabout your mice, I am very curious  
Tom


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

My mousies live anywhere from a year up to a bit over three years. The incidence of cancer is very low in my mousery since I eliminated corn from their diet. Less than 1%, and when they do it is after one year of age. I do not show my mousies as there are no shows within reasonable driving distance.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

I am not sure on my current stock, as they are all new. But I can say in 10 years of breeding mice I have had lines that ranged from lifespans of 1 year to 3 years, and I have never had a mouse with cancer or tumors, unless it had it when I got the mouse (I've brought home rescues with tumors before). I don't know if its what I feed, my environment, or the lighting here... but for whatever reason if they stay with me they don't get cancer.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I used to have a few with tumours which were having to be put to sleep at about 10 months. I havent had any for over a year though. I keep a few of my old does for reference to long term health and longevity and ifind that the diifferent lines live for different spans, and also are fertile for different spans as well. I ahve two lines of rumpwhite, one is purer the other a bit of a genetic mix, both lines live for roughly 18 months naturally but the mixed line fertility drops at 6 months whereas the other purer line (purer line actually being more inbred) are reproducing effectively up to 9-10 months. I have also kept a couple of my blue and black selfs which I no longer breed and currently they seem to live forever, Ive not had any die naturally and they are coming up for 2 years.


----------



## tom95 (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks guys for sharing your experiences  
Nobody else want to say anything in this topic ?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't keep any does for their entire natural life but do keep lots of my bucks to 2 years old.As soon as they start to look rough in coat or start to be snuffly I cull them.


----------

